

5 JavaScript Books Worth Every Cent - michalmarko
http://www.devcurry.com/2010/07/5-javascript-books-worth-every-cent.html

======
jarrodvanda
good recommendations. Professional JavaScript for Web Developers by Nicholas
Zakas is also a very good book
[http://www.wrox.com/WileyCDA/WroxTitle/Professional-
JavaScri...](http://www.wrox.com/WileyCDA/WroxTitle/Professional-JavaScript-
for-Web-Developers.productCd-047022780X.html)

~~~
ashconnor
I've got it sitting on my desk but I after flicking through it I'm not sure
whether to make it my first Javascript book.

Would you recommend it to a first year CS student with Java experience or
should I try one of those in the list first?

